# Tracer 275 Fragen & Antworten



## _-lupin-_ (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

habe meiner Frau ein gebrauchten Tracer 275 Rahmen gekauft (Überraschung)und habe da noch ein paar Fragen an Euch zum Aufbau und hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen:


Fragen:

- Welchen Steuersatz könnt Ihr empfehlen bzw. muss oben ein integrierter rein (ist ja tapered)?
- Das Sattelstützenmaß ist mit 31,6 angegeben aber wie ist der Außendurchmesser? Würde gern eine andere Sattelkleme anbringen.
- Der Rahmen kam leider OHNE Steckachse  nun suche ich die passende und komm nicht weiter (hat kein Gewinde hinten, ist 142x12mm) bzw. wenn keiner helfen kann, wo kann man denn die Ausfallenden günstig kaufen für 142x12mm ...... HILFE 


Würde mich freuen wenn jemand helfen könnte, Fotos wenn fertig werden auch reingestellt.

Danke


----------



## _-lupin-_ (30. Mai 2014)

Mit der Steckachse ist erledigt.

Für jemanden der mal das selbe Problem hat:

Ist eine Shimano 142mm Achse  und somit halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo, beim Aufbau hat sich eine weitere Frage ergeben und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen:

Meine Frau wiegt ca. 60kg (maximal) und der eingebaute Dämpfer MZ Roco R arbeitet nicht richtig (sprich: er geht zulangsam rein und zu langsam raus) kein Vergleich zur MZ Gabel (die geht mal richtig gut obwohl sie noch nicht eingefahren ist).

Welchen Dämpfer mit welchen Einstellungen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen bzw. hat ggf einer ein Angebot (so kostengünstig wie möglich)?

Kann es sein das der Dämpfer kaput ist?


vielen dank im voraus + LG


----------

